# Wood boiler for Lumber Kiln



## jdtuttle (Jan 18, 2013)

I was searching posts for using a wood boiler to heat a lumber kiln but didn't see much. I have a woodmizer LT40 HD sawmill, a small 700 BF electric kiln & woodshop. I'm looking at building a 3k to 4k Board Foot kiln. My brother gave me a woodfired boiler brand name Yankee YCOB 36, 100,000 BTU. I have a propane tank to use for storage & three hot water air handlers for a heat source. What I'm looking for are some *schematics on plumbing connections*. The boiler & storage tank will be inside & it will also heat my woodshop. Can anyone offer an opinion or possibly a place to look. 
Thanks,
Jim​


----------



## Nofossil (Jan 18, 2013)

Have you looked at the two stickies at the top of this forum? 'Primary / Secondary' is widely used, especially on larger and more complex installations. 'Simplest pressurized' is the other end of the complexity spectrum. Both are reasonable starting points.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 18, 2013)

I have the same mill, and I built a 1000 bd ft solar dry kiln long before I bought my boiler. A heated space with fans is not exactly a "kiln," as to be serious about drying lumber you need to control moisture and temperature, have the ability to add moisture as well as exhaust moisture, and you need to follow pretty careful drying schedules, depending on the lumber you want to dry. I suggest checking out kiln schedules for the lumber you will be working with, provide the temperature ranges and time periods for those temperatures you want to be able to meet, and then you can get more useful advice on what kind of wood boiler, etc. that could meet your needs.


----------



## jdtuttle (Jan 18, 2013)

jebatty said:


> I have the same mill, and I built a 1000 bd ft solar dry kiln long before I bought my boiler. A heated space with fans is not exactly a "kiln," as to be serious about drying lumber you need to control moisture and temperature, have the ability to add moisture as well as exhaust moisture, and you need to follow pretty careful drying schedules, depending on the lumber you want to dry. I suggest checking out kiln schedules for the lumber you will be working with, provide the temperature ranges and time periods for those temperatures you want to be able to meet, and then you can get more useful advice on what kind of wood boiler, etc. that could meet your needs.


I've been drying hardwood lumber in this Sauno dehumidification kiln for 4 years with excellent results. I have sensors in the kiln for moisture levels & probes in the center of the wood attached to a lignomat moisture meter. I have been reading & studying kiln schedules for years too. It's time to expand to a larger kiln & having a wood boiler makes it an easy decision for heat supply. The kiln will be like a nyle & I will probably buy my controls from them. Just trying to find the best way to plumb this & thought someone may have all ready done it.
Jim


----------

